# California Pacific Coast Drive



## RSchwartz (Apr 27, 2015)

We have never driven the Pacific coastline in California but desire to do so, at least the scenic portion of it.  Are there any recommendations as to a possible timeshare trade-in location that would allow the greatest opportunity to see and drive the Pacific Coast Highway.  We are open to having to stay a night or two in a motel/hotel before returning to our timeshare?  Do you start north and drive south or start south and drive north, or reserve someplace in the middle?

Any advice would be appreciated for our fall 2016 adventure.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 27, 2015)

In general, the most popular drive is probably San Francisco/Carmel area, and go South.  How far depends on how much time you have, and how much driving you want to do.  Or you can go South to North.  This is a slow trip - and to enjoy it, you will want to take your time.

There is a lot of demand for California Coastline resorts, so if I was going to do this trip, I'd first check airfare, and figure out the cheapest cities to fly to and from.  Then I'd put in a request for a lot of resorts at each end of the trip, and then plan my trip around what exchange comes through first.

Here is a good website that covers the most scenic part of the trip:  http://travel.nationalgeographic.com/travel/road-trips/california-pacific-coast-road-trip/


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 27, 2015)

I think you are better off doing hotel stays along the route, there are hundreds of miles of different scenic coastline in CA.  Eureka down to Bodega, SF down to Carmel, Pismo, Santa Barbara to Ventura, Malibu, Long Beach to Dana Point.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 27, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> I think you are better off doing hotel stays along the route, there are hundreds of miles of different scenic coastline in CA.  Eureka down to Bodega, SF down to Carmel, Pismo, Santa Barbara to Ventura, Malibu, Long Beach to Dana Point.



Absolutely - but the OP may be able to get a timeshare at the beginning or end of the route, where there are more timeshares, if they have lots of time, and are flexible.  If not, then hotel stays will work better.

For a first trip, I'd start or end in the San Francisco/Carmel area:  





> Eureka down to Bodega



*My ideal trip would be a leisurely trip south to north, and then a week in the Carmel/San Francisco area.  Or if you want to do the theme parks in Southern CA, the reverse trip.


----------



## andex (Apr 27, 2015)

great link thanks Denise!


----------



## easyrider (Apr 27, 2015)

We drove from LA to San Francisco a few years ago. We stayed at Courtyard by Marriott or Marriot Hotels. Santa Barbra 1 night, San Louis Obispo 2 nights , Montery 1 night and San Francisco 2 nights. This was in December.

From San Louis Obispo to Hearst Castle its a 45 minute drive. We went here twice. 

I like Marriot Hotels and planned the trip with these in mind. Now that its been brought up I might do it again in the fall.

Bill


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 27, 2015)

Do the fundraiser "Bike Ride of California" SF to LAX ... my sisters have done it several times. Arthritis Foundation sponsors, I believe.... takes 1 week.

Better do some serious training for this event. Very pretty ride. Support van. Choose either camping or MOTELS (premium). Fewer lines for the showers when staying in the hotel option over the campground.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 27, 2015)

We took DW's (at the time) 90 y.o. dad to D'land and up the PCH some years ago. We stayed at a hotel at San Simeon, took 2 tours of the Hearst Castle then motored up the road. I think stayed around Big Sur for a night and on to San Fran. I cherish those memories. 'Dad' has since passed, but we still have the memories.

Jim


----------



## tompalm (Apr 28, 2015)

When I was 22 years old, we took an eight week road trip around the country in a camper van and drove PCH 1 from Washington State to San Diego.  We thought that it would be exciting and fun.  Well, north of San Francisco, there is a lot of country and the farther north you go the more winding and country the road goes. It was a lot of work driving slow around the winding highway.  So, don't go north of San Francisco unless you have a lot of time.  I like the idea of starting in Monterey and working south.  That is a great drive.  Just take your time and enjoy it.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 28, 2015)

A few years ago we did a great road trip. We didn't stay in timeshares, but it worked well for us. None of the drives were too long, and all of it was awesome.

Flew into Reno, rented a car and drove down through Napa Valley (stayed with family) to San Francisco (stayed at the Prescott Hotel by Union Square.) Drove over to Monterey, (stayed in a cheap motel by the water, which we used as a base camp.)  We then went through Pacific Grove and Carmel along the 17 Mile Drive, and down through Big Sur to Hearst Castle. Toured the Castle and grounds a couple different ways, then drove back up to Monterey.  Back through the Bay Area to spend another few days with family, then we flew home from Sacramento.  It was a great time.

I've driven the California coastline from Crescent City to San Diego before, and it's incredible, diverse scenery. Any part of it would make a great vacation. Then we should talk about the Oregon Coast, and Washington's Pacific Coast, too. 

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Apr 28, 2015)

California coastal vacations are wonderful.  We did one some years back when we still lived in the San Francisco Bay area.  Stayed in motels as we only stayed in each location for a few nights.  If I remember the itinerary:

Headed south:
Cambria, then did a tour of Hearst Castle
Santa Barbara
Beverly Hills
San Diego

Headed north:
Santa Barbara
San Luis Obispo
Santa Cruz


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 28, 2015)

If I were you, I think I would start in San Francisco. There are a few timeshares there.

Then go south to Monterey and stay there. I think there are a couple timeshares. Or you could stay in a hotel.

Then go to the San Luis Obispo area and stay in San Luis Inn (which is in Avila Beach not San Luis Obispo). 

Next drive to Carlsbad Inn in Carlsbad. Then maybe down to Coronado Beach Resort and fly out of San Diego.


----------



## Here There (May 1, 2015)

*whatever you do...*

Stay at least 1 night at Ragged Point Inn.  Lunch at Nepenthe.


----------



## DaveNV (May 1, 2015)

Here There said:


> Stay at least 1 night at Ragged Point Inn.  Lunch at Nepenthe.



+1 for Nepenthe. Excellent food, and the sunset from there is spectacular.

dave


----------



## htusa2002 (May 1, 2015)

*Newport Beach*

Hi we just were at Marriotts Newport Coast for a week and we were able to go all over the coastline and saw so many beaches. We started out from San Diego and drove up and then back down to Carlsbad where we have been for 6 nights at Hilton affiliate Marbrisa.

The Marriott is hands down amazing! If you can trade in this is the best timeshare. In Carlsbad Hilton affiliate Marbrisa is okay-I say ok because IT is no Marriott. Not sure if all Holtons are like this but if they are Marriotts win as I have only been to many nice Marriotts. The Hilton Marbrisa is nice and it's not that it is still building but rather it's just a cheaper place not giving all the luxuries of the Newport Coast Marriott. However it's a good location to see PCH


----------



## SmithOp (May 1, 2015)

+1 for NCV.  One of my favorite drives on PCH is to put on some Beach Boys and cruise north up to Long Beach.

Which units are you in at Marbrisa, the older Grand Pacific developed or the new HGVC buildings around the super pool?  Agree the amenities and location is better at NCV, the free shuttle to Crystal Cove, Laguna Beach, or Fashion Island.  We've stayed there three time since last August.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## htusa2002 (May 1, 2015)

We are in the older 3 bedroom. We could have been in new lock offs in newer buildings we had our choice. It's not the room so much as this place is more a no frills complex--local calls cost a fee, they only give two discs for dishwasher  and you to have request more, almost all lamps have knob broken off, low on coffee supply, everything just a little on cheaper side. I thought Hilton was a higher level timeshare but it might be because it's an affiliate? 

However, the towels and beds are better!! The access to  private back entrance to legoland can't be beat-just amazing 1 minute walk and you in!

Free access to beach chairs and they try to help where they can with stuff. So it's a plus and minus thing.

Either way PCH is amazing amywhere you stay!!


----------



## presley (May 1, 2015)

htusa2002 said:


> I thought Hilton was a higher level timeshare but it might be because it's an affiliate?
> 
> However, the towels and beds are better!! The access to  private back entrance to legoland can't be beat-just amazing 1 minute walk and you in!



Speaking as an owner who has stayed there several times, it is the lowest overall quality Hilton and the lowest overall quality GPR that I have been to. That has been consistent through my 5 or 6 stays. 

The beds are good because they are GPR beds which are in all the GPR resorts. Owners can actually buy the beds at cost through GPR and many people do. 

To the OP, I haven't done the coastal scenic drive, yet, but from what I've heard from others, Santa Barbara to San Francisco is a scenic drive. There are a few timeshares in Pacific Grove/Monterey. 3 of them trade in RCI and 4 of them trade in II. All are high demand.

There is a scenic drive in San Diego County. It takes you along all the main points of interest and could take a full day if you want to stop and look at stuff. Otherwise, I believe it is a 2 - 3 hour drive depending on traffic. I have never done the entire route, but am often on it for other reasons.


----------



## Ken555 (May 1, 2015)

Don't forget 17 mile drive! http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/17-Mile_Drive


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Space Coast Laurie (May 6, 2015)

We have a trip planned for this September, as follows:

1)  Fly into Santa Ana (Orange County) and do our first timeshare stay at Capistrano Surfside Inn on Capistrano Beach, near Dana Point.

2)  Drive from Capistrano Beach to San Luis Obispo for lunch and a visit to Central Coast Brewing.

3)  Drive from San Luis Obispo to the Ragged Point Inn (one night hotel stay).

4)  Do the scenic Big Sur drive and end up in Palo Alto.

5)  One night hotel stay at the Sheraton Palo Alto, then go to the Stanford-UCF football game the next day.

6)  Drive up to Windsor to the Worldmark Windsor for our second timeshare stay.

7)  Fly home out of Oakland.


----------



## sue1947 (May 6, 2015)

Suncoast Laurie said:


> We have a trip planned for this September, as follows:
> 
> 1)  Fly into Santa Ana (Orange County) and do our first timeshare stay at Capistrano Surfside Inn on Capistrano Beach, near Dana Point.
> 
> ...



Item #2 is very optimistic.  Getting through LA and up to SLO by lunch means a very early start.  Hopefully, you have planned it for a Sunday when you won't have to fight LA commuter traffic.   Perhaps dinner is a better idea?

Sue


----------



## Luanne (May 6, 2015)

sue1947 said:


> Item #2 is very optimistic.  Getting through LA and up to SLO by lunch means a very early start.  Hopefully, you have planned it for a Sunday when you won't have to fight LA commuter traffic.   Perhaps dinner is a better idea?
> 
> Sue



I agree.  I used to drive from Orange County to Santa Barbara (which is south of SLO) to meet a friend for lunch (she lived in SLO) about once a month.  We would both get a very early start.

If you are judging how long it will take you by distance and what Google Maps says it will take time wise, you really can't do that.  

But as Sue says, if it's on a Sunday you might make it.

Sounds like a great trip by the way.


----------



## Ken555 (May 6, 2015)

sue1947 said:


> Item #2 is very optimistic.  Getting through LA and up to SLO by lunch means a very early start.  Hopefully, you have planned it for a Sunday when you won't have to fight LA commuter traffic.   Perhaps dinner is a better idea?
> 
> 
> 
> Sue




This would work if flying, but driving...? I agree, start at 7am and plan on traffic!  Or, start mid-morning and have a leisurely drive north (lunch in Malibu?) and dinner in SLO. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## VegasBella (May 6, 2015)

Eh, depends. My mom drives from SLO to Orange County at least once a year to meet me in Orange County and she rarely gets an early start. It's not leisurely and I wouldn't want to do it if I were exploring the coast by car. But the trip is made by Amtrack in 7 hours. It can be done by car in 5-6 hours if there's no traffic (Amtrack can do it quicker too but there are lots of stops along the way). Speaking of the train, that's a great way to see the coast. And many of the stops are fairly close to timeshares. 

http://www.amtrak.com/pacific-surfliner-train

http://www.amtrak.com/san-francisco-bay-area-northern-california-train-routes


----------



## Luanne (May 6, 2015)

VegasBella said:


> Eh, depends. My mom drives from SLO to Orange County at least once a year to meet me in Orange County and she rarely gets an early start. It's not leisurely and I wouldn't want to do it if I were exploring the coast by car. But the trip is made by Amtrack in 7 hours. It can be done by car in 5-6 hours if there's no traffic (Amtrack can do it quicker too but there are lots of stops along the way).



But she's doing the reverse drive south so she may not be hitting the traffic that someone who is headed north would.

I don't think I'd want to "white knuckle" that drive just to make it to SLO by lunch.


----------



## John Cummings (May 6, 2015)

We have driven the California coast several times in both directions. We have driven from the Oregon border to the Mexican border. The most scenic part is highway 1 from Monterey to Morro Bay. I recommend driving north to south so you will be on the ocean side of the road. You need to allow time to do the 17 mile drive between Monterey and Carmel, stop in Carmel, Hearst Castle, etc.

We drive back and forth between Southern California and Monterey 3 or 4 times a year as our son's family live in Monterey. We drive on 101 both ways. On the return we always stop for the night at Buelton/Solvang. From Morro Bay south a lot of the drive is not along the coast. I don't recommend it unless you want to visit Southern California.

In the OP's situation I would drive from Monterey to San Luis Obispo on highway one and then return back to the SF Bay area on the 101.

Make sure what the weather conditions are. It can be foggy along the coast which rule out driving that route. I recommend October as a good time.

We have also done Amtrak from San Diego to Santa Barbara and back to San Diego.


----------

